# [Wet Thumb Forum]-breeding Amano shrimp



## OakRaid (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi .. I have about 15 amano shrimp in my planted tank, and looks like about 3 or 4 of the females are carrying eggs. I have read that they usually won't hatch in fresh water... Would need to be in some type of salt water.
So my question is for anyone that has tried and was able to raise the shrimp fry for any info they would like to share with me. Thank You!


----------



## OakRaid (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi .. I have about 15 amano shrimp in my planted tank, and looks like about 3 or 4 of the females are carrying eggs. I have read that they usually won't hatch in fresh water... Would need to be in some type of salt water.
So my question is for anyone that has tried and was able to raise the shrimp fry for any info they would like to share with me. Thank You!


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Refer to this thread for more info and additional links to breeding Amanos.

From what I've read it's fine for the babies hatch in fresh water, but they should immediately be transferred to full marine salt water (not just water with rock salt added). Seems that in the wild they're born in streams that wash out into the ocean.


----------



## imported_qguy2 (Jun 1, 2004)

are these "Amano" shrimp expensive ?


----------



## OakRaid (Mar 17, 2004)

They run between three and four dollors around here, and also kind of hard to find. SO would be pretty cool to grow out a few fry.


----------



## imported_qguy2 (Jun 1, 2004)

Here in the Philippines, theres a shrimp species that being sold for like 20 US cents for about a cup full maybe 50-100 pcs(about 0.5 inch long) ...you can cherry pick the large ones (2 inches) color is dark gray but its time consuming....looks very similar to the Japonica shrimp....Not sure if this type shrimp will eat algae..but it does eat the left over food from the tank

I buy 0.50 cents worth...give about 100 pcs to my Red Terror Fish (11 inches long in a 100G tank) and deep fry the rest to a crisp...

qguy a mean shrimp keeper......

Now that I am "Reformed" I plan to get about 20 of these critters and put them in the plant tank...I reckon I will never see them again.. as they like to hide...well in the Red Terror Tank they tried to hide....not sure if they would be shy in the plant tank...


----------



## LizPendens (May 2, 2004)

Here's a link to a fabulous website that describes the minutiae of breeding Amanos.

http://mikes-machine.mine.nu/breeding_yamato.htm

Sounds really involved between the salt and the food. Let us know how it goes. I'm thinnking of doing the same with Cherry Reds and maybe Amanos to trade with LFSs. I'm curious about the effort that goes into it.

Best of luck


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Very informative! Kindda made me wonder if there is someone with a set-up solely made to breed these critters. It would be even cooler if it's a complete biospheric system in which one tank is fully freshwater which has a conduit or duct of some sort linking to another tank, possibly of lower elevation that has salt water, thereby simulating washing out into the ocean. The lower 'ocean' tank can then have another ladder-like bridge that links back to the freshwater tank. This would make migration of shrimps so much easier as well as having to go through all the troubles of finding ones pregnant or larvae and netting them carefully and putting them in salt water tank. Just my wishful 50 cent









Paul


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

when i was a kid, the fish shop i used to go to had a kind of novelty tank on the counter. It consided of two hexagonal tanks connected by two enclosed "walkway" like structures between them, one about 6" from the bottom, the other about 6" from the top. 
I think this would work for SurWrathful's idea. It sounds like fun, and probably very viable. 

haven't seen that kind of tank since tho, but it wasn't all THAT long ago!

BEN


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I saw what you just described in eBay, and I think it was from some British dealer. Looked pretty cool, I have to say. Yeah, basically if it does work then it would make transfering the shrimps so much easier.


Paul


----------



## LizPendens (May 2, 2004)

Here are a couple more resources on breeding freshwater shrimp.

The Yahoo Group on Freshwater Shrimp is a fantastic resource. Go through their archives and most questions about FW shrimp will be answered. Any remaining questions can be asked of the 450+ members and you will surely get an answer. To join, go to:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/FreshwaterShrimp/messages

Or join directly by sending an email to:
[email protected]

Another really fantasti article is here:
http://www.gsas.org/Articles/1999/shrimp2.html
This author has a PartI to this article, but the only useful information is to find a breeding population from a number of sources, and try to choose small specimens.

Another site worth mentioning is fishpondinfo.com. It's not a detailed site, but has helpful and informative nuggets of info.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks so much for these links









Paul


----------



## Josh Simonson (Feb 4, 2004)

One could probably breed them effectively with a few large tanks. The one with the adults would have a 2 stage filter, one with mesh that allows the babies in, but keeps the parents out, then fine mesh that keeps the babies between the two. Scoop them out every few days into the saltwater tank. Feed the salt water tank continuously and every few days to a week net it out with a coarse net to catch the metamorphosed shrimplets, but not the tiny ones that aren't ready, and move them to a grow-out freshwater tank.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Indeed, that is a great idea! I guess I am just being lazy, and not feeling like alternating between two tanks Too bad they can't reproduce and grow out all in the same tank. Or........I seem to recall someone who actually did have them grown out in freshwater tanks~ All of my shrimps are active and healthy. That's why it would be nice to propagate them and thereby having an ongoing colony. At $2 a pop, I know it's already much cheaper than alot of places in the States. Still, $2 for a fish or $2 for a shrimp....hm......


Paul


----------

